# VÍDEO DENIGRANTE



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

njpch said:


> Ok... uyy si odiamos a los chilenos... no nada que ver lo que pasa es que los peruanos somos un pocos tragicos y no nos gusta la injusticia (osea no nos quedamos callados ante nada) la verdad si cualquier otro pais hubiera hecho algo asi hubiera pasado lo mismo... este no nos quejamos de la poblacion chilena si no de los empresarios de esa empresa que son de origen chileno y si hubieran sido empresarios norteamericanos, bolivianos, etc hubiera pasado igual...


Gracias por explicarlo tan rapidamente, espero que halla quedado en claro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La verdad no se porque los chilenos en el foro se hacen los inmaculados...aqui no somos solo los peruanos que hablamos mal de Chile, sino los chilenos hablan muy mal del Peru...Mira nomas las barbaridades que hablaba Hermann, puras mentiras, de que nadie invierte en el Peru mas que Chile. Este individuo deberia ver el riesgo pais del Peru antes de hablar puras piedras. 

Aqui el problema viene de ambos. Mira tambien lo que Primo dijo, hablando como si los chilenos nos tiraran migajas a los peruanos. Mira lo que dice Antofasky, mira lo que dice Magallanes...y que decir de Vitacura. 

Eso debemos tomar en cuenta.
Nop...aqui si existe un problema, lo cual yo dudo, es uno creado por foristas de AMBAS nacionalidades, no solo por peruanos.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Si J Block, si.. como digas... lo q quieras.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> Si J Block, si.. como digas... lo q quieras.


No te preocupes Oscar, es dificil aceptarlo, pero la verdad te hara libre, asi que entregate a ella!


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> No te preocupes Oscar, es dificil aceptarlo, pero la verdad te hara libre, asi que entregate a ella!


No.. en realidad contigo ya no queda más q a todo decirte q si..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Duh!....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> No.. en realidad contigo ya no queda más q a todo decirte q si..


Ay Oscarin, no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> Ay Oscarin, no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.


Si si.. de todas maneras.. si


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ay Oscarin, .


ayyy que Saoo no mentira


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

njpch said:


> ayyy que Saoo no mentira


kuak kuak :bleh:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh, me olvide. Los guias Lonely Planet hablan pestes del Peru, ya son varios los turistas que se quejan de la forma como describe la situacion en el Pais...demasiado exagerada....y de Colombia ni se diga...britanicos ignorantes...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si he escuchado que de Colombia también han sacado lo peor.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

njpch said:


> ayyy que Saoo no mentira


Jajaja si hacen una pareja lindisima  :jk:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

CUAL ES LA CONCLUSION, :
A VER..., LAN TIENE QUE PAGAR UNA MULTA Y SUFRIR UNA SUSPENSION DE 15 DIAS.
SE HA DICHO.
CASO CERRADO.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Gente no nos hagamos mas bolas en cuanto a este tema y tampoco le sigan el juego a los chilenos ke solo les damos mas pie pa dilatar un tema cojudo. Es obvio ke ese video denigra por ke muestra lo peor ke toda ciudad de esta region tiene, ninos pidiendo comida, basura acumulado en ciertos puntos de la ciudad, un transito de mierda en ciertos puntos, barrios peligrosos de pandilleros, prostitucion , etc. Y cosas asi se ven en caracas, mexico df, quito, santiago, buenos aires, etc. El problema radica cuando hay CIERTOS COJUDOS ke alucinan ke TODA LA CIUDAD ES ASI, y el problema de la indignacion peruana es ke reacciona asi porke desde hace mucho tiempo hubo informacion muy distorsionada de lo ke es Lima o el Peru. Aca tampoco creo ke vamo a discutir con los chilenos kienes son mas patrioteras porke las respuestas estan en las estadisticas de este foro , CUANTOS CHILENOS PROPINOCHISTAS HAN SIDO BANNEADOS KE OFENDIAN FORISTAS DE OTRAS NACIONALIDADES, CUANTOS CHILENOS TIENEN EN SUS AVATARES BANDERAS O SIMBOLOS NOTORIAMENTE PATRIOS? Y CUANTOS PERUANOS ULTRANACIONALISTAS HAN ENTRADO O HAN SIDO BANNEADOS, CUANTOS DE NOSOTROS TIENEN COSAS KE HAGAN NOTAR NUESTRO SENTIMIENTO PATRIOTICO?.


...Tampoco mavo a discutir de INVERSION O ECONOMIA CHILENA porke seriamos los peruanos unos huevones en decir ke tamos sobrados de capital pa invertir en nuestro mercado, chevere ke los chilenos kieran invertir nadie discute eso , Pero tampoco vamo a aceptar esa JODA DE KE LOS CHILENOS INVIERTEN POR CARIDAD?, creo ke mas de un chileno cuerdo sabe las reglas elementales de la economia y ke todos invertimos POR CONVENIENCIA Y GANANCIA , o un chileno ABRIRIA UNA TIENDA DE LOS ELECTRODOMESTICOS DE ULTIMA GENERACION EN UN CAMPO DE POBREZA?.


Por ahi un chileno dijo ke ellos facilitaron el ingresos de capitales desarrollados a nuestro pais o ke los paises del primer mundo no se animen a invertir aca, lo unico ke puedo decirles es ke empresas DE USA, ESPANA Y JAPON en areas tan variadas como retail, fast food, mineria e industria estan aca desde hace mucho tiempo antes ke llegara FALABELLA O LAN, es mas los capitaes chilenos solo tienen el 9% del total de nuestro mercado, yake USA y ESPANA se llevan toda la torta.



Volviendo al tema del videito, creo ke se esta poltizando mucho y en eso los chilenos tienen razon , en el congreso se arma mucho circo, no creo ke LAN lo aya hecho con intencion porke taria cagando su mercado solito, yo lo veo como UN ERROR y si debemos pedir explicaciones mas serias , deberia ser a esas AGENCIAS TURISTICAS BRITANICAS KE SE MANEJAN UNA PESIMA INFORMACION EN CUANTO A REALIDAD NO SOLO DE PERU SINO VARIOS PAISES DE LA REGION , es mas en canales como la BBC aveces pasan unos reportajes de paises sudamericanos ke parecen chiste, hagamos nuestra keja contra los BRITISH.


...Ta mal ke piden el cierre de Lan, mas bien deberian ponerla en alerta de ke si otra vez se ven videos asi, les cae multa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Nada, la multa se debe aplicar ahora, porque esperar a una segunda vez, POR QUE?, hay que hacernos respetar, ya mucha vaina...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Estoy 100% de acuerdo Mouses...Me fastidia que hay gente que habla sin saber...que nadie invierte en el Peru? Por favor! Solo hace falta ver todas las empresas interesadas en invertir en las consesiones, como las carreteras, las minas, las empresas energeticas, el sistema de transportes...Los malls que se construyen con capitales peruanos, los hoteles, los restaurantes, los cines, las tiendas...

El riesgo pais esta en su nivel mas bajo y la estabilidad y las reglas claras se notan. Hay personas que deberian informarse un poquitito mas antes de hablar.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Tengo toda la información correspondiente sobre el caso de Lan y puedo dar fé al 100% que el video fue aprobado por Lan Chile, Alejandro Guerrero fue invitado a grabar un video para Lan en donde se mostrara imagenes del Perú, dicho video fue aplaudido por PromPerú por la calidad de imagen y el hincapie que le puso a la cultura peruana. Lan Perú envió el video a los empresarios de Lan Chile quienes tienen la ultima palabra y ellos desaprobaron dicho film turistico y en vez decidieron pasar el video de Inflight grabado por mochileros, muchos Peruanos se quejaron en los vuelos al ver estas imagenes quien los culpa, video turistico esa porqueria porfavor! y esto no es lo úncio tambien han habido quejas de que en revistas de Lan se veia un mapa de A.Latina en el cual Perú aparecía "cortado" sin su parte norte, mientras el resto de países aparecían completos según sus límites políticos.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Filter said:


> Tengo toda la información correspondiente sobre el caso de Lan y puedo dar fé al 100% que el video fue aprobado por Lan Chile, Alejandro Guerrero fue invitado a grabar un video para Lan en donde se mostrara imagenes del Perú, dicho video fue aplaudido por PromPerú por la calidad de imagen y el hincapie que le puso a la cultura peruana. Lan Perú envió el video a los empresarios de Lan Chile quienes tienen la ultima palabra y ellos desaprobaron dicho film turistico y en vez decidieron pasar el video de Inflight grabado por mochileros, muchos Peruanos se quejaron en los vuelos al ver estas imagenes quien los culpa, video turistico esa porqueria porfavor! y esto no es lo úncio tambien han habido quejas de que en revistas de Lan se veia un mapa de A.Latina en el cual Perú aparecía "cortado" sin su parte norte, mientras el resto de países aparecían completos según sus límites políticos.


Si, acabo de ver el reportaje en canal 5 y es la lamentable. Los directivos de Lan en santiago prefirieron esa porqueria de video a uno en donde se mostraban las bondades de Arequipa, asi que esa excusa de que no tuvieron variedad a la hora de escoger sus videos no es valida. Lo que me llega es que los foristas chilenos traten de restarle importancia al tema y encima nos vengan a decir que nos hacen favores a la hora de invertir en el Perú.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Si, acabo de ver el reportaje en canal 5 y es la lamentable. Los directivos de Lan en santiago prefirieron esa porqueria de video a uno en donde se mostraban las bondades de Arequipa, asi que esa excusa de que no tuvieron variedad a la hora de escoger sus videos no es valida. Lo que me llega es que los foristas chilenos traten de restarle importancia al tema y encima nos vengan a decir que nos hacen favores a la hora de invertir en el Perú.


Guillermo, se más responsable e indica a aquellos foristas q emitieron aquellas opiniones.. no hablando de los foristas Chilenos en su totalidad somos más de 25.. recuerda.

Bueno, la verdad yo no puedo seguir opinando del tema, ya q aqui esta noticia no ha aparecido en los medios de comunicación como para ver el video ni las declaraciones de la empresa..

lamentable todo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Si, acabo de ver el reportaje en canal 5 y es la lamentable. Los directivos de Lan en santiago prefirieron esa porqueria de video a uno en donde se mostraban las bondades de Arequipa, asi que esa excusa de que no tuvieron variedad a la hora de escoger sus videos no es valida. Lo que me llega es que los foristas chilenos traten de restarle importancia al tema y encima nos vengan a decir que nos hacen favores a la hora de invertir en el Perú.


Exactamente, a mi tambien me fastidia...nosotros terminamos siendo los malos y los desagradecidos.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

y denle.. parenla con la actitud de victima, q no se puede debatir sin tener q leer tanto lloriqueo?.. sin son solo opiniones individuales de cada quién.. no es para tanto.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Compren sus electrodomesticos en Hiraoka, simbolo de buena calidad y garantia (100% peruanos)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Compren sus electrodomesticos en Hiraoka, simbolo de buena calidad y garantia (100% peruanos)


De hecho! Y en Wong!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estaba seguro que la empresa que se encargo de crear todo este chongo fue Lan Chile, y está demostrado con papeles mostrados en el congreso y confirmado de la misma boca de Alejandro Guerrero.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> De hecho! Y en Wong!


Dale, buena idea..

pero no hables más ni de Falabella ni de Ripley ni te emociones con las tiendas de Casa&Ideas ni tomen fotos del Jockey Plaza ni se te ocurra tomar un vuelo LAN.. porq ahi si q la cagas..


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bueno, pero yo no entiendo. O sea, que sea chilena o no la compa~ia me vale. La cosa es que atienden muchisimos vuelos nacionales...como es posible que dejen que algo asi pase? Despues, no creo que los deberian multar. Tampoco tampoco.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> Dale, buena idea..
> 
> pero no hables más ni de Falabella ni de Ripley ni te emociones con las tiendas de Casa&Ideas ni tomen fotos del Jockey Plaza ni se te ocurra tomar un vuelo LAN.. porq ahi si q la cagas..


Ay Oscar, no te piques! Acaso nosotros no nos podemos sentir orgullosos de nuestras empresas exitosas? Asi como ustedes estan orgullosos de Saga, Ripley, etc, nosotros tambien lo estamos de Hiraoka, Wong, Metro...y ahora Santa Isabel y Plaza Vea.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Oscar si dices que en tu país no ha salido noticia alguna sobre el hecho, porque afirmabas que el responsable era LanPerú en vez de LanChile?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Vean el 4 ahorita!!!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

OscarSCL said:


> Dale, buena idea..
> 
> pero no hables más ni de Falabella ni de Ripley ni te emociones con las tiendas de Casa&Ideas ni tomen fotos del Jockey Plaza ni se te ocurra tomar un vuelo LAN.. porq ahi si q la cagas..


Fui yo el que tomo fotos del jockey plaza, que no es 100% chileno, y no me emociono con ripley, ni saga ni ideas porque no son nada del otro mundo, que no hayamos tenido en Perú antes y que por muchos motivos cerraron.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> Ay Oscar, no te piques! Acaso nosotros no nos podemos sentir orgullosos de nuestras empresas exitosas? Asi como ustedes estan orgullosos de Saga, Ripley, etc, nosotros tambien lo estamos de Hiraoka, Wong, Metro...y ahora Santa Isabel y Plaza Vea.


Yo orgulloso de esas empresas? saale.. jamás, me dan igual, en el foro Chileno alguna vez has visto algún thread de Tiendas de Retail? o yo he dicho.. Wooow si son lo máximo, realmente de culto.. nada q ver.

Fue un chiste en todo caso..


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Filter said:


> Oscar si dices que en tu país no ha salido noticia alguna sobre el hecho, porque afirmabas que el responsable era LanPerú en vez de LanChile?


Lo saqué por lógica, si la filial de Perú es manejada por peruanos, ahora si salen pruebas de q ese video fue aprobado en las oficinas de Santiago, bue.. no tengo mucho más q decir porq desconozco la info.

En todo caso tambien dije, q no es ni Lan Chile ni Lan Perú sino q simplemente LAN.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Antes teniamos bastantes tiendas...y todas 100% peruanas.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Oscar, y los demas chilenos tal vez no sientan lo que sentimos los peruanos al ver esas imagenes, es una sensacion de indignacion e impotencia, por eso reaccionamos asi.


----------



## Daortíz (Nov 2, 2002)

*Sinceramente una de las cosas que mas notables en esta discusion que comenzo desde ayer es el hecho que NINGUN forista chileno, ha tenido el valor de decir que Lan Chile la cago muy mal al soltar ese video
mas obvio no puede ser.
Lo logico seria que los foristas chilenos deberian de decir es que SI! Lan Chile hizo muy mal y la compañia deberia de dar una apologia al pueblo peruano

Pero no en lugar de estar de acuerdo se ponen a estar defendiendo una compañia que francamente ha actuado de una manera muy irresponsable y denigrante.

DE todas formas este tipo de cosas se paga en la caja registradora
es probable que Lan Chile fracase en su empresa dentro del Peru. 

*





.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Oscar, y los demas chilenos tal vez no sientan lo que sentimos los peruanos al ver esas imagenes, es una sensacion de indignacion e impotencia, por eso reaccionamos asi.


Claro pues, uno tiene que ser peruano y QUERER al Peru para en verdad sentir esa indignacion.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Oscar, y los demas chilenos tal vez no sientan lo que sentimos los peruanos al ver esas imagenes, es una sensacion de indignacion e impotencia, por eso reaccionamos asi.


Lo más posible, pero insisto.. y mantengo mi postura desde el principio, encuentro q se esta escapando de lo aceptable la pólemica, digo.. esta bien, estan en todo su derecho de reclamar y sentirse pasados a llevar por el actuar de los q son responsable de este episodio, pero de ahi a llevarlo a estos niveles me parece desproporcionado, he leido q han pasado la noticia en no se cuantos noticieros, q en el Congreso, q aqui y q allá.. bajenle el pérfil y q la justicia funcione, tampoco hagan un circo de esto..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

daortiz said:


> *Sinceramente una de las cosas que mas notables en esta discusion que comenzo desde ayer es el hecho que NINGUN forista chileno, ha tenido el valor de decir que Lan Chile la cago muy mal la soltar ese video
> mas obvio no puede ser.
> Lo logico que los foristas chilenos deberian de decir es que SI! Lan Chile hizo muy mal y le debrian de dar una apologia al pueblo peruano
> 
> ...


Estoy de acuerdo. LAN no representa al pueblo chileno, si LAN mete la pata, no esta metiendo la pata el pueblo chileno, es solo UNA empresa, una de muchas. Eso es lo que quisiera que entiendan, aqui no estamos criticando al pueblo chileno, estamos criticando a una empresa irresponsable.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

daortiz said:


> *Sinceramente una de las cosas que mas notables en esta discusion que comenzo desde ayer es el hecho que NINGUN forista chileno, ha tenido el valor de decir que Lan Chile la cago muy mal la soltar ese video
> mas obvio no puede ser.
> Lo logico que los foristas chilenos deberian de decir es que SI! Lan Chile hizo muy mal y le debrian de dar una apologia al pueblo peruano
> 
> ...


Yo me baso en los informes q he visto aqui y en lo poco q he podido ver por internet.. 

Lástima q estos temas en Chile no consitan ningún interés.. y ojo no estoy defendiendo a la empresa, simplemente veo el tema por lo q es, un grave error y ya lo dije.. por si no lo leiste, q los responsables paguen por lo q hicieron ( neglijencia o no..) eso lo dictara la justicia peruana..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aqui esta la direccion de su mail: [email protected]


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Como lo encotraste estuve buscando y nada.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estoy seguro que los malnacidos de lonely planet ni se imaginan la que se les viene.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jeje...sip, sobre todo porque ya les mande un mail...jejeje


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Tengo varias tomas ahorita las subo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Algunas de las tomas que saque de Prensa Libre y 24 Horas. Me pregunto: que mierda de turistico tiene esto para que Lan lo halla aprobado?.


























































Ahora Lima luce así

























Plaza Perú en donde antes se ubicaba la estatua de Pizarro que el imbecil ese señalaba diciendo que era un criador de cerdos.

























Saquen sus propias conclusiones, era correcto o no, mostrar ese video de los 90 sobre Lima?
Ahorita subo una joyita más sobre Lan.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Revista encontrada sólo en los vuelos de Lan


































Perú sale cortado, y ningún otro país de la región muestra defecto similar. Otra joya más que nos regala Lan.


----------



## .oNACHOo. (Apr 14, 2005)

Bueno, a ver, mi humilde opinión es que para variar, cuando pasa algo con respecto a Chile, sea lo que sea...persona, condición, externalidades, empresas, o que sea CHILENO, en Perú hay una sensibilidad extrema, y no sacan nada con negarlo; es cosa de ver un diario peruano, TODOS los días se habla de Chile...recién leí lo que dijo una diputada peruana: OJO: "VAMOS A PEDIR LAS EXPLICACIONES CORRESPONDIENTES A CHILE, VAMOS A LLEGAR HASTA LAS ÚLTIMAS CONSECUENCIAS" o sea por favor! ES UN PROBLEMA CON UNA EMPRESA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAYORITARIAMENTE PERUANA! ...NO CREEN UN POCO EXAGERADO Y PERDONEN QUE SE LOS DIGA, DE PAÍS POCO SERIO Y BANANERO, QUE SALGAN LAS AUTORIDADES PIDIENDO EXPLICACIONES AL GOBIERNO DE UN PAÍS LIMÍTROFE POR PROBLEMAS CON UNA EMPRESA!!!!!!!!!????¿¿¿!!!....NO HAY COSAS MÁS IMPORTANTES Y URGENTES EN SU PAÍS QUE UN VIDEO???!!!! CUANDO SE QUEMAN BANDERAS CHILENAS, SE OSTIGAN EMPRESAS DE CAPITALES CHILENOS O LO QUE SEA, NO SALE EL PRESIDENTE DEL SENADO PIDIENDOLO EXPLICACIONES A NADIE, MENOS AL GOBIERNO DE UN PAIS! POR FAVOR! UN POQUITO DE SERIEDAD....O SEA, A MI PERÚ ME ENCANTA, ME ENCANTA SU COMIDA, SU CULTURA, SU HISTORIA, SUS ESCRITORES, LO DIGO SIN NINGUN COMPLEJO TÍPICO DEL CHILENO, DE SUPERIORIDAD; PERO CUANDO VEO QUE UNA PARTE DE LA POBLACIÓN ( IMPORTANTE, INCLUYENDO PERSONAS QUE CONSIDERO CULTAS E I N T E L I G E N T E S) NO PUEDE DEJAR DE DARME PENA; VERGUENZA AJENA, Y LA IMAGEN TAN ALTA QUE TENGO DE PUEBLO PERUANO, SE ME CAE A MI, Y CONSIDERO, QUE A LA MAYOR PARTE DE LOS CHILENOS QUE LE TENEMOS CARIÑO AL PERÚ. Y CREÁNME QUE LO DIGO MUY HONESTAMENTE Y DE CORAZÓN. SALUDOS.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que ASCO! QUE ES ESO?? Como es posible que muestren imagenes asi de asquerosas y sobretodo, falsas? Ya me habia olvidado de lo sucio que era esa zona, imagenes como esa ya no se ven en el Centro Historico.

Lo que mas colera me da es que van a buscar lo mas feo para ponerlo...esas imagenes no muestran la Lima actual.

Me pregunto, si era un video hecho especialmente para mochileros, como es posible que no hayan mostrado Barranco y Miraflores, los dos distritos preferidos por mochileros?

El guia, el tipico ****** estupido.


----------



## .oNACHOo. (Apr 14, 2005)

AH SE ME OLVIDABA, LIMA ES PRECIOSA, ES SUPER ESPECIAL; CREO QUE NO ME EQUIVOCO SI DIGO QUE ES UN ENCANTO QUE NO TIENE NINGUNA OTRA CIUDAD...SI ES ASÍ, Y USTEDES LO SABEN LIMEÑOS, Y SON LOS PRIMEROS EN DECIRLO. AL SER ASÍ, NO ENTIENDO QUÉ LES PUEDE IMPORTAR QUE UN ****** SE HAGA UNA IMAGEN DE LIMA DISTORSIONADA, SI SÓLO AL PISAR LIMA, SE DARÁ CUENTA DE LA MARAVILLA DE CIUDAD QUE ES? TODO ESTO DENOTA UNA FALTA DE SEGURIDAD E SÍ MISMOS GRAVE. LIMA ES LINDA, Y LO QUE DIGA EL RESTO QUÉLES IMPORTA? POR QUÉ TANTO ESCÁNDALO?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

.oNACHOo. said:


> Bueno, a ver, mi humilde opinión es que para variar, cuando pasa algo con respecto a Chile, sea lo que sea...persona, condición, externalidades, empresas, o que sea CHILENO, en Perú hay una sensibilidad extrema, y no sacan nada con negarlo; es cosa de ver un diario peruano, TODOS los días se habla de Chile...recién leí lo que dijo una diputada peruana: OJO: "VAMOS A PEDIR LAS EXPLICACIONES CORRESPONDIENTES A CHILE, VAMOS A LLEGAR HASTA LAS ÚLTIMAS CONSECUENCIAS" o sea por favor! ES UN PROBLEMA CON UNA EMPRESA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAYORITARIAMENTE PERUANA! ...NO CREEN UN POCO EXAGERADO Y PERDONEN QUE SE LOS DIGA, DE PAÍS POCO SERIO Y BANANERO, QUE SALGAN LAS AUTORIDADES PIDIENDO EXPLICACIONES AL GOBIERNO DE UN PAÍS LIMÍTROFE POR PROBLEMAS CON UNA EMPRESA!!!!!!!!!????¿¿¿!!!....NO HAY COSAS MÁS IMPORTANTES Y URGENTES EN SU PAÍS QUE UN VIDEO???!!!! CUANDO SE QUEMAN BANDERAS CHILENAS, SE OSTIGAN EMPRESAS DE CAPITALES CHILENOS O LO QUE SEA, NO SALE EL PRESIDENTE DEL SENADO PIDIENDOLO EXPLICACIONES A NADIE, MENOS AL GOBIERNO DE UN PAIS! POR FAVOR! UN POQUITO DE SERIEDAD....O SEA, A MI PERÚ ME ENCANTA, ME ENCANTA SU COMIDA, SU CULTURA, SU HISTORIA, SUS ESCRITORES, LO DIGO SIN NINGUN COMPLEJO TÍPICO DEL CHILENO, DE SUPERIORIDAD; PERO CUANDO VEO QUE UNA PARTE DE LA POBLACIÓN ( IMPORTANTE, INCLUYENDO PERSONAS QUE CONSIDERO CULTAS E I N T E L I G E N T E S) NO PUEDE DEJAR DE DARME PENA; VERGUENZA AJENA, Y LA IMAGEN TAN ALTA QUE TENGO DE PUEBLO PERUANO, SE ME CAE A MI, Y CONSIDERO, QUE A LA MAYOR PARTE DE LOS CHILENOS QUE LE TENEMOS CARIÑO AL PERÚ. Y CREÁNME QUE LO DIGO MUY HONESTAMENTE Y DE CORAZÓN. SALUDOS.


Primero que nada, gracias por tu comentario. Segundo, lee el consejo de Daortiz, porfis. Tercero, que raro que los chilenos siempre lean tabloides peruanos en lugar de serios periodicos. Siempre con que La Razon dijo esto, con que Ojo dijo el otro. Estos son simples tabloides, como The National Enquirer o Star aqui en USA.

Para nosotros no hay nada mas importante que defender nuestro honor, como bien lo ha dicho el alcalde de Lima Lucho Castañeda. 

Por favor, te repito, lee bien lo que dice Daortiz. Muchas gracias!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

.oNACHOo. said:


> AH SE ME OLVIDABA, LIMA ES PRECIOSA, ES SUPER ESPECIAL; CREO QUE NO ME EQUIVOCO SI DIGO QUE ES UN ENCANTO QUE NO TIENE NINGUNA OTRA CIUDAD...SI ES ASÍ, Y USTEDES LO SABEN LIMEÑOS, Y SON LOS PRIMEROS EN DECIRLO. AL SER ASÍ, NO ENTIENDO QUÉ LES PUEDE IMPORTAR QUE UN ****** SE HAGA UNA IMAGEN DE LIMA DISTORSIONADA, SI SÓLO AL PISAR LIMA, SE DARÁ CUENTA DE LA MARAVILLA DE CIUDAD QUE ES? TODO ESTO DENOTA UNA FALTA DE SEGURIDAD E SÍ MISMOS GRAVE. LIMA ES LINDA, Y LO QUE DIGA EL RESTO QUÉLES IMPORTA? POR QUÉ TANTO ESCÁNDALO?


Es que no entiendes? Ese video lo ven MILES de personas. No todos piensan como tu, imaginate gringos que tengan interes por conocer Lima, despues de ver el video crees que van a seguir con esas ganas? Por favor, piensa un poco, no se trata de un simple videito, es un video que fue mostrado en A&E y en otros canales, al igual que en varios vuelos! Se trata de NUESTRA IMAGEN al mundo!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

.oNACHOo. said:


> Bueno, a ver, mi humilde opinión es que para variar, cuando pasa algo con respecto a Chile, sea lo que sea...persona, condición, externalidades, empresas, o que sea CHILENO, en Perú hay una sensibilidad extrema, y no sacan nada con negarlo; es cosa de ver un diario peruano, TODOS los días se habla de Chile...recién leí lo que dijo una diputada peruana: OJO: "VAMOS A PEDIR LAS EXPLICACIONES CORRESPONDIENTES A CHILE, VAMOS A LLEGAR HASTA LAS ÚLTIMAS CONSECUENCIAS" o sea por favor! ES UN PROBLEMA CON UNA EMPRESA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAYORITARIAMENTE PERUANA! ...NO CREEN UN POCO EXAGERADO Y PERDONEN QUE SE LOS DIGA, DE PAÍS POCO SERIO Y BANANERO, QUE SALGAN LAS AUTORIDADES PIDIENDO EXPLICACIONES AL GOBIERNO DE UN PAÍS LIMÍTROFE POR PROBLEMAS CON UNA EMPRESA!!!!!!!!!????¿¿¿!!!....NO HAY COSAS MÁS IMPORTANTES Y URGENTES EN SU PAÍS QUE UN VIDEO???!!!! CUANDO SE QUEMAN BANDERAS CHILENAS, SE OSTIGAN EMPRESAS DE CAPITALES CHILENOS O LO QUE SEA, NO SALE EL PRESIDENTE DEL SENADO PIDIENDOLO EXPLICACIONES A NADIE, MENOS AL GOBIERNO DE UN PAIS! POR FAVOR! UN POQUITO DE SERIEDAD....O SEA, A MI PERÚ ME ENCANTA, ME ENCANTA SU COMIDA, SU CULTURA, SU HISTORIA, SUS ESCRITORES, LO DIGO SIN NINGUN COMPLEJO TÍPICO DEL CHILENO, DE SUPERIORIDAD; PERO CUANDO VEO QUE UNA PARTE DE LA POBLACIÓN ( IMPORTANTE, INCLUYENDO PERSONAS QUE CONSIDERO CULTAS E I N T E L I G E N T E S) NO PUEDE DEJAR DE DARME PENA; VERGUENZA AJENA, Y LA IMAGEN TAN ALTA QUE TENGO DE PUEBLO PERUANO, SE ME CAE A MI, Y CONSIDERO, QUE A LA MAYOR PARTE DE LOS CHILENOS QUE LE TENEMOS CARIÑO AL PERÚ. Y CREÁNME QUE LO DIGO MUY HONESTAMENTE Y DE CORAZÓN. SALUDOS.


Si no sabes del tema, mejor informate mejor, estoy harto de que vengan más personas mala leche a darle a este tema como si fuera un noticia de cualquier día, golpeando nuestra suceptibilidad sin considerar que estos comentarios nos hieren más aún. 

Sabes siquiera el daño que se le hace a Lima y al orgullo de la gente que trabaja para manterla bien y sacarla adelante? porfavor! Lan de Perú a través de Lan de Chile pidio que se hagan los videos turisticos en uno de ellos se mostraba a Arequipa en todo su esplendor aun asi cuando los enviaron a Lan de Chile este lo reprobó y decidio que más turistico era el de Inflight. Y esto no es poco importante se juega la imagen del país a nivel internacional, cuanta plata se pierde en turistas que no vienen o empresas que se desaniman en invertir en el Perú. Gracias por decirnos ignorantes porque defendemos nuestra patria, en el centro de Lima 98% de los encuestados encuentran aberrantes las imagenes que se muestran de la ciudad de los reyes.

Y dejen de tratar esto como si fuera un cosa nacionalista, aqui estamos acusando a la empresa no al país, lo mismo le hubiera pasado a Varig o a las Aerolineas Argentinas si hubieran pasado un video de tan baja categoria y tan denigrante. Mierda!!!! me tienen harto con la misma webada.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Calmate Filter. Te entiendo 100% Yo tambien me siento fastidiado, pero mejor es guardar la calma e ignorar comentarios bastante ignorantes. Solo asi nos llevaremos bien con todos en el foro. Aunque bien se que es fastidioso, me siento igual de indignado.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry de verdad, pero hay gente demasiado ignorante que se manda a hablar sobre el tema, sin considerar todos los puntos de vista, solo el suyo, me da cólera que haya gente tan insensitiva, inaudito.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

.oNACHOo. said:


> AH SE ME OLVIDABA, LIMA ES PRECIOSA, ES SUPER ESPECIAL; CREO QUE NO ME EQUIVOCO SI DIGO QUE ES UN ENCANTO QUE NO TIENE NINGUNA OTRA CIUDAD...SI ES ASÍ, Y USTEDES LO SABEN LIMEÑOS, Y SON LOS PRIMEROS EN DECIRLO. AL SER ASÍ, NO ENTIENDO QUÉ LES PUEDE IMPORTAR QUE UN ****** SE HAGA UNA IMAGEN DE LIMA DISTORSIONADA, SI SÓLO AL PISAR LIMA, SE DARÁ CUENTA DE LA MARAVILLA DE CIUDAD QUE ES? TODO ESTO DENOTA UNA FALTA DE SEGURIDAD E SÍ MISMOS GRAVE. LIMA ES LINDA, Y LO QUE DIGA EL RESTO QUÉLES IMPORTA? POR QUÉ TANTO ESCÁNDALO?


Te mandas con otro comentario más sin considerar todos los puntos de vista, este video es pasado en algunos países inclusive se vende, no te das cuenta de como afecta la economía? si un turista ve que Lima es asi, ni siquiera se va a animar a venir para comprobar si las imagenes mostradas son antiguas o no.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Y algo más, Nacho de donde has sacado que el gobierno le está pidiendo explicaciones al gobierno de tu país, el estado Peruano ha abierto una comision investigadora para Lan mas no contra el estado Chileno, tu gobierno nada tiene que ver en esto! asi que deja de hablar rocas quieres.

En la actualidad en Perú no se han visto casos en los que se halla quemado banderas Chilenas, eso será con Bolivia, deja de hablar cosas sin sentido, GRACIAS!


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

Pues que esperan Peruanos? :?

Boicot a Lan -YA-!


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Lo único que tenían que hacer Oscar, Poroto y los demás chilenos era admitir que Lan había hecho muy mal y que si se comprobaba que hubo negligencia o mala intención merecía una multa u otra sanción. Oscar lo hizo, pero Poroto se fue por el absurdo camino de insinuar que todo esto no era más que una muestra del clásico chauvinismo, que según él siempre se va en contra de los chilenos. Si no me equivoco, el 100% de los foristas peruanos se quejó de la empresa, mi estimado Poroto. Nadie dijo nada contra Chile. Así que no sé de qué chauvinismo hablas. Estás alucinando.
> PD: Oscar, no insistas con eso de que en Chile nadie habla del Perú. Recuerda que la gente de aquí chequea regularmente El Mercurio, La Tercera, La Segunda, etc., y sabe que no es cierto lo que dices. Hace un par de días, por ejemplo, leí que tu país estaba a punto de iniciar conversaciones con el Perú para importar gas, lo cual me parece perfecto. También se habla de que el Perú desplazó a Argentina como segundo destino de las inversiones chilenas, lo cual también me alegra. Así que no digas que en Chile nadie habla del Perú.
> Ya te he dicho: si Chile fuera Singapur o Corea podría darse el lujo de ser tan presumido. Pero Chile es sólo Chile. Ha avanzado mucho, como reconocemos todos, pero no está a años luz de nosotros ni mucho menos. Así que no caben las ínfulas ni fanfarronerías. Saludos.


Pero q tiene q ver una cosa con la otra? no entiendo.. obvio q aqui se va a hablar sobre cualquier noticia q tenga q ver con intereses Chilenos, esa no es ninguna novedad, sea con Perú, Suiza o Nepal.. da lo mismo... 

Chile es Chile, tal cúal.. y no necesitamos ser como Singapur ( pfff ) ni como Corea ( re pfff.. ) para presumir nada.. tú estas viendo fanfarronerias dónde no las hay.. o aqui hemos salido con un algún comentario tipo " Chile esta a años de luz de Perú" nop... asi q no se a a q viene tu "aclaración".. me pareció bastante fuera de lúgar.. 



Por cierto, relajanse un poco... tanto escándalo por una situación q de aqui a una semana pasara al olvido.. ya saben lo q deben hacer y listo, pero basta con tanto melodrama.. 


btw: a mis compatriotas.. les pido q eviten comentar más nada aqui, la suceptibilidad esta a flor de piel..


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Filter said:


> Si no sabes del tema, mejor informate mejor, estoy harto de que vengan más personas mala leche a darle a este tema como si fuera un noticia de cualquier día, golpeando nuestra suceptibilidad sin considerar que estos comentarios nos hieren más aún.
> 
> Sabes siquiera el daño que se le hace a Lima y al orgullo de la gente que trabaja para manterla bien y sacarla adelante? porfavor! Lan de Perú a través de Lan de Chile pidio que se hagan los videos turisticos en uno de ellos se mostraba a Arequipa en todo su esplendor aun asi cuando los enviaron a Lan de Chile este lo reprobó y decidio que más turistico era el de Inflight. Y esto no es poco importante se juega la imagen del país a nivel internacional, cuanta plata se pierde en turistas que no vienen o empresas que se desaniman en invertir en el Perú. Gracias por decirnos ignorantes porque defendemos nuestra patria, en el centro de Lima 98% de los encuestados encuentran aberrantes las imagenes que se muestran de la ciudad de los reyes.
> 
> Y dejen de tratar esto como si fuera un cosa nacionalista, aqui estamos acusando a la empresa no al país, lo mismo le hubiera pasado a Varig o a las Aerolineas Argentinas si hubieran pasado un video de tan baja categoria y tan denigrante. Mierda!!!! me tienen harto con la misma webada.



A ver, baja los cambios compadre.. tanta altaneria hace mal.. 

No creo q ni Nacho ni ningún forista Chileno ha venido en mala fe a opinar del tema, si estas tan sensible, mejor apaga el Pc y encierrate a meditar, porq aqui lo único q estamos haciendo es conversar sobre el tema, nada más.. 

Ya se ha dicho mil veces q ha sido un gran error y una neglijencia.. q fue lo q movio todo esto? nadie lo entiende.. porq yo aún no veo una explicación lógica a esta pólemica..

Tampoco seas tan extremista, no es q se paso este video por cadena Mundial para q todos vean los sinsabores de Lima.. es solo un video pasado en un avión y q súpongo no tirara al suelo el potencial turistico de Perú.. 

Yo creo haber visto ese reportaje en Lonely Planet através de Discovery Travel and Adventure.. creo q ahora el programa se llama Trotamundos o algo parecido.. asi q sin duda, vayan a reclamarle a la productora encargada de hacer los programas de Lonely Planet.. 

y te repito si te tienen harto de "tanta webada" mejor respira profundo y calmate..


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Así que jamás la van a arreglar.................. :bash:


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Ya no hay nada mas que agregar a todo lo que ya se ha dicho.
Pero vale la pena repetír que fue un acto estúpido por parte de la 
firma LAN y espero que todo no quede ahi nomas, sino, que 
realmente se sancione a los verdaderos culpables en esto.

Y Oscar, dejate de escribir hu_va_as al respecto. Mejor seria 
que no entres a este tema y listo.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> A ver, baja los cambios compadre.. tanta altaneria hace mal..
> 
> No creo q ni Nacho ni ningún forista Chileno ha venido en mala fe a opinar del tema, si estas tan sensible, mejor apaga el Pc y encierrate a meditar, porq aqui lo único q estamos haciendo es conversar sobre el tema, nada más..
> 
> ...


Ya ni se como responder a estos posts.

Hay que hablar con cordura, nacho no ha conversado del tema porque lo ha desvirtuado, hacia que cosas que no son, que los Peruanos quemamos banderas de Chile o que el estado Peruano le esta pidiendo explicaciones al estado Chileno, pura tonteria que ni siquiera es cierta (uno más a la lista).

Este video SI se ha pasado por cadenas mundiales, ayer en Prensa Libre muchisimas gente llamo al programa diciendo que este programa lo habian visto en varios canales del cable, lo venden en internet hace 8 años... tu msimo dices que lo viste en A&E, esto si daña la imagen del pais y estoy hablando del video en concreto. 

Sabes que me molesta que como dijo Daortiz, algunos vengan y hagan de menos el tema, esta mal pues, cuantos Peruanos en este foro estaran molestos con el tema, yo solo he dejado en claro como me siento, por ciertos a ver si los compatriotas tuyos que se lanzan a hablar rocas sin sentido, jurando y rejurando que esto es un plan Peruano más de boycott contra Chile, Informense antes de hablar. De verdad lean un poco, aqui el tema transpasa Lan hacia la empresa creadora del video. Muestren más solidaridad en vez de acusarnos insistentemente de nacionalistas.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ayer pasajeros del vuelo New York-Lima se han quejado en el Aeropuerto Jorge Chavez de haber visto el video de Inflight denuevo.


----------



## Chiche_Guerra (Sep 12, 2004)

Bueno perdonen que meta mi cuchara, pero a todas estas y por pura curiosidad ignorante mia: 

¿qué delito se le podría imputar a LAN en una demanda, como la que piden todos los peruanos?...yo francamente no veo ninguno, aunque no soy abogado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estoy indignado, ayer se recibio una denuncia de una pasjera que volaba de nueva york a lima y vio el video, dijo que se sintio avergonzada, y que los turistas miraban con espasmo las imagenes, eso lo paso cesar hildebrandt a noche, es terrible.
Para colomo Lan Chile, tiene programado la transmision del video para todo el mes de abril, en todos sus vuelos internacionales, y eso se puede comprobar entrando a su pagina web, esto es el colmo, y despues un forista chileno dijo que eran los gerentes Peruanos quienes cometieron el error, que conchudos...
O sea que el video lo van ha seguir pasando hasta el fin de mes...
Es hora que las autoridades hagan algo porfavor, como se burlan de nosotros, Malditos ejecutivos de Lan...


----------



## Renzo (Jun 25, 2004)

Podría imputarse a la empresa por "Proyección de videos turísticos desactualizados en un vuelo internacional"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

KW said:


>


pues nos siguen viendo la cara de cojudos, porque solo han retirado el video en el preu, mas no en sus vuelos internacionales...Que rabia!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chiche_Guerra said:


> Bueno perdonen que meta mi cuchara, pero a todas estas y por pura curiosidad ignorante mia:
> 
> ¿qué delito se le podría imputar a LAN en una demanda, como la que piden todos los peruanos?...yo francamente no veo ninguno, aunque no soy abogado.


La figura jurídica tendría que ser algo así como grave daño a la imagen pública del país. Y si siguen las proyecciones implicaría que hay mala intención. Yo creo que si esto sigue se demostraría que hay un ánimo de joder, y esto ameritaría como mínimo la suspensión temporal de la empresa. Parece que alguien se la quiere dar de vivo, pero todo tiene su límite. 
Y escuchen bien, Oscar y Poroto: las inversiones chilenas son bienvenidas, pero una payasada como la de Lan es inadmisible.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

“A Lima se le respeta”
Lumbreras les recuerda a ejecutivos de LAN 
La indignación de los peruanos no tiene límites. El Instituto Nacional de Cultura (INC) presentará en breve una queja formal ante la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Educación, Ciencia y Cultura (UNESCO) contra la aerolínea Lan, por haber difundido en sus vuelos internacionales un vídeo que distorsiona la realidad de Lima, aún cuando la capital del Perú ha sido declarada como patrimonio cultural de la humanidad. 
Así lo anunció ayer el director del INC, Luis Guillermo Lumbreras, quien indicó que la citada empresa tiene que indemnizar al Perú, por el daño enorme que ha ocasionado al hacer circular por todo el mundo - durante un mes- una imagen deprimente y deplorable de Lima. 
“Me parece lamentable lo que se ha hecho. Yo creo que esta acción debe ser sancionada porque no podemos contentarnos con que solamente nos digan que lo sienten mucho”, aclaró. 
En ese sentido, insistió en la necesidad que se castigue a la citada compañía por haber permitido la emisión del cuestionado vídeo, medida que debería ser análoga a las disculpas que pueda ofrecer la aerolínea de capitales chilenos. 
“Para comenzar, nosotros vamos a emitir un pronunciamiento en relación a esto por la imagen deprimente que se presenta de la ciudad. A Lima debe respetársele, porque es considerada como patrimonio de la humanidad, cosa que no ocurre con Santiago de Chile ni con otras ciudades de ese país”, advirtió. 
En todo caso precisó, que el daño ocasionado por la difusión de esa grabación no afecta exclusivamente a la capital del país como jurisdicción territorial, sino que involucra a la imagen de nuestro patrimonio cultural.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*22/04/05 siguen mostrando el video*

apesar de todo, de lo que se comenta aca, de lo que la gente peruana siente, apesar de que pidieron disculpas ficticias la empresa LAN hacia el peru, es decir apesar d q los peruanos estamos sudando de colera contra estos miserables hipocritas chilenos, se siguen burlando de nuestra pasifidad e inoperancia y dejadez de nuestro gobierno, por q ayer en el vuelo de New york - lima- se siguió poniendo el video, y lo tomo fotos y lo denuncio una peruana q estaba en el vuelo ante el programa de cesar hildebrant.

pucha francamente, seria de cortar a estos chilenos, todo en el peru, y ademas una multa de por lo menos 10 milñlones de dolares.

que tal raza.....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

por un video...se exagera demasiado... osea han visto lo que dijo el presidente de la region callao... que iba a cerrar cualquier privatizacion de chile asia el puerto del callao... yo creo que el turista que viene a lima y ve ese video vera que la realidad es otra y no la caotica (centro de lima) aunque tiene sus partes como Mercado central aunque lo veo un poco mejor que antes... yo creo que no se debe exagerar por que las inversiones de cualquier pais traen progreso al peru (lo digo por lo que hizo el presidente de la region callao)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Renzo said:


> Podría imputarse a la empresa por "Proyección de videos turísticos desactualizados en un vuelo internacional"


Que brillante... :sleepy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

njpch said:


> por un video...se exagera demasiado... osea han visto lo que dijo el presidente de la region callao... que iba a cerrar cualquier privatizacion de chile asia el puerto del callao... yo creo que el turista que viene a lima y ve ese video vera que la realidad es otra y no la caotica (centro de lima) aunque tiene sus partes como Mercado central aunque lo veo un poco mejor que antes... yo creo que no se debe exagerar por que las inversiones de cualquier pais traen progreso al peru (lo digo por lo que hizo el presidente de la region callao)


Que esperas de ese imbecil? Que son los presidentes regionales? Salvo Yehude Simmons de Lambayeque, los demas hablan por el culo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro que cuando los turistas llegan a lima ven otra cosa, pero con esto se les esta ahuyentando.
Con respecto a los puertos, claro que si, si algun dia se llegan a privatizar, no debe dejarse entrar a la licitacion ni empresas chilenas ni ecuatorianas, por ser paises limitrofes por la costa, eso es normal y cualquier pais adoptaria esa opcion, suficiente con que tengan cielos abiertos, y se conozcan nuestro territorio de pies a cabeza, manejan las empresas de electricidad de Lima, (Edelnor y Edelsur), los puertos son algo muy delicado, en caso de una eventual guerra, es lo primero que se bloquea, asi que espero que las autoridades hagan bien las cosas y no se vendad por un par de monedas como acostumbran hacerlo...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> La figura jurídica tendría que ser algo así como grave daño a la imagen pública del país. Y si siguen las proyecciones implicaría que hay mala intención. Yo creo que si esto sigue se demostraría que hay un ánimo de joder, y esto ameritaría como mínimo la suspensión temporal de la empresa. Parece que alguien se la quiere dar de vivo, pero todo tiene su límite.
> Y escuchen bien, Oscar y Poroto: las inversiones chilenas son bienvenidas, pero una payasada como la de Lan es inadmisible.


Totalmente de acuerdo. Estoy indignado con Lonely Planet, de tal manera que ayer le mande un Mail como debe ser. El culpable principal es Lonely Planet. LAN peco al mostrar esos videos...y seguir mostrandolos, debe ser multada. Pero Lonely Planet deberia ser acusada contra la UNESCO.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Lonely Planet debe pagar una multasa por difamar asi al país, ellos han actuado de peor manera, como venden un video tan fuera de fecha, eso es un choque contra nuestra cultura. Y encima la Unesco los debería obligar a hacer video nuevos mostrando la nueva Lima.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Renzo said:


> Podría imputarse a la empresa por "Proyección de videos turísticos desactualizados en un vuelo internacional"


Que gracioso... Se le puede imputar como daño contra la cultura, la imagen y el estado Peruano. Y la cosa va en serio.


----------



## Chiche_Guerra (Sep 12, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> La figura jurídica tendría que ser algo así como grave daño a la imagen pública del país. Y si siguen las proyecciones implicaría que hay mala intención......


"grave daño a la imagen pública del país" y "mala intención"??? 

Estos están tipificado como delitos en Peru???. Perdoname, pero francamente no lo creo, y si lo estan, serian como para ponerlos junto a las leyes mas absurdas del mundo.

Entiendo la indignacion de los peruanos, y estoy de acuerdo, pero de ahí a decir que es un delito hay mucho trecho.

Sinceramente no veo como pueden demandar o suspender dentro de las vias del derecho a LAN.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

BsAsguy said:


> Como dirian los brasileros, los peruanos tienen "mania de perseguição" con los chilenos... Dios mio, nunca vi cosa igual entre dos países en LA


Porque hablas idioteces, esto no es contra Chile, es contra Lan!!! Estoy harto de comentarios como este, informense antes de hablar. No es Perú versus Chile, es Peru contra Lan.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

poroto said:


> JUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


Primero si este video se ha hecho de similar manera en mas paises de A.Latina, entonces todos como la U.S. deberiamos demandarlos por seguir vendiendo videos de nuestros paises tan denigrantes. Ahora la polemica ha salido justo por lo de Lan, no muchos peruanos conocian de este film. Como dije anteriormente Lan va a ser demandado pero la empresa productora del video va a recibir una demanda contra la Unesco, ellos deben de dar una explicacion a los Peruanos, de como no actualizaron los datos y como siguen vendiendo videos desde hace casi mas de 8 años.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Renzo said:


> Podría imputarse a la empresa por "Proyección de videos turísticos desactualizados en un vuelo internacional"


:rofl:

Eso amerita convocar al Concejo de Seguridad de la ONU!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

poroto said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Eso amerita convocar al Concejo de Seguridad de la ONU!!!


:weirdo:
La unesco ya está al tanto del hecho, el INC le mando una carta explicando el problema con la productora inglesa y Lan.


----------



## BsAsguy (Nov 1, 2004)

Filter said:


> Son unos imbéciles de [email protected] estoy muy molesto por la situación esto ofende al país entero, que paguen una multa y además que hagan un reportaje turistico como debe de ser sobre Lima y los países hermanos.


De Buenos Aires siempre hablan bien.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

BsAsguy said:


> De Buenos Aires siempre hablan bien.


Y como hubieras reaccionado si este video hubiera sido sobre Buenos Aires mostrando lo peor con calidad de video turistico?


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Claro que cuando los turistas llegan a lima ven otra cosa, pero con esto se les esta ahuyentando.
> Con respecto a los puertos, claro que si, si algun dia se llegan a privatizar, no debe dejarse entrar a la licitacion ni empresas chilenas ni ecuatorianas, por ser paises limitrofes por la costa, eso es normal y cualquier pais adoptaria esa opcion, suficiente con que tengan cielos abiertos, y se conozcan nuestro territorio de pies a cabeza, manejan las empresas de electricidad de Lima, (Edelnor y Edelsur), los puertos son algo muy delicado, en caso de una eventual guerra, es lo primero que se bloquea, asi que espero que las autoridades hagan bien las cosas y no se vendad por un par de monedas como acostumbran hacerlo...


hno:

El puerto de Arica hace poco fue privatizado a un consorcio peruano-chileno... y nadie dijo nada...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

poroto said:


> hno:
> 
> El puerto de Arica hace poco fue privatizado a un consorcio peruano-chileno... y nadie dijo nada...


Alla ustedes que privatizan sus puertos con Peruanos, eso no debería suceder por ningún motivo.


----------



## fepaso (Feb 6, 2005)

me estoy dando kuenta lo diferente que es la mentalidad de las personas de un pais a otro


----------



## BsAsguy (Nov 1, 2004)

Filter said:


> Y como hubieras reaccionado si este video hubiera sido sobre Buenos Aires mostrando lo peor con calidad de video turistico?


Imposible... no hay como hablar mal de una ciudad tan bella como Bs As


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A que te refieres? si es a este caso, mas que claro que las diferencias ya se marcaron nostros que estamos tratando de limpiar nuestra imagen ante el mundo y varios chilenos por el otro lado acusandonos de nacionalistas.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

BsAsguy said:


> Imposible... no hay como hablar mal de una ciudad tan bella como Bs As


De verdad si estás aquí solo para burlarte de nostros, te agradeceria que te retiraras del foro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

BsAsguy said:


> Imposible... no hay como hablar mal de una ciudad tan bella como Bs As


Aver, te ayudo:

Podrian decir: En Buenos Aires la gente se mete a los supermercados a robar comida, asalta los camiones que transportan mercaderia, los piqueteros siempre bloquean el transito...lo que dicen algunos en el foro internacional..

No creo que te gustaria..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aqui los chilenos y argentinos solo entran para burlarse...tipico de su parte. Mejor es ignorarlos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De verdad que insensitivos pueden ser algunos miembros en este foro, muchos Peruanos estan ofendidos por las imagenes y ellos lo toman a la ligera, de lo peor!


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Filter said:


> Primero si este video se ha hecho de similar manera en mas paises de A.Latina, entonces todos como la U.S. deberiamos demandarlos por seguir vendiendo videos de nuestros paises tan denigrantes. Ahora la polemica ha salido justo por lo de Lan, no muchos peruanos conocian de este film. Como dije anteriormente Lan va a ser demandado pero la empresa productora del video va a recibir una demanda contra la Unesco, ellos deben de dar una explicacion a los Peruanos, de como no actualizaron los datos y como siguen vendiendo videos desde hace casi mas de 8 años.


Demandarlos porquè? Por mostrar la realidad, o por lo menos una parte de la realidad? Que no te guste es una cosa, pero demandar a una productora por mostrar pobreza en un pais... es ridìculo...

Y te repito, en el caso del viaje que hicieron por Chile tampoco mostraron las partes màs "fashion". De hecho mostraron algunas partes bastante feas , y tambièn lindos paisajes naturales y construcciones històricas (lo mismo que en al caso peruano, si todo lo que muestra el video no es pobresa y decadencia, se muestran lugares espectaculares tambien)...

Pero reitero, que porque pongan algunas tomas que no me gusten no es justificativo de iniciar nada... Yo vi el video y recuerdo que la conclusiòn que hace el expedicionario al final del video es que Perù es un lugar lleno de maravillas y digno de conocerse.


----------



## Primo (Jul 11, 2003)

todo lo que sea contra Chile porque Lan es de Chile, llega a 10 paginas en el foro, 90% de respuestas de foristas Peruanos y 10% de Chilenos, eso explica que este tema vende en Perú miles de diarios, apuesto a que no pasan 2 meses y va a parecer otra wea (claro wea, si fuera importante cambiaria el tema) contra Chile. 
que el Tema marítimo, la guerra con Ecuador, ahora Lan (miles de veces) que Luchetti, etc etc.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

poroto said:


> Demandarlos porquè? *Por mostrar la realidad, o por lo menos una parte de la realidad? * Que no te guste es una cosa, pero demandar a una productora por mostrar pobreza en un pais... es ridìculo...
> 
> Y te repito, en el caso del viaje que hicieron por Chile tampoco mostraron las partes màs "fashion". De hecho mostraron algunas partes bastante feas , y tambièn lindos paisajes naturales y construcciones històricas (lo mismo que en al caso peruano, si todo lo que muestra el video no es pobresa y decadencia, se muestran lugares espectaculares tambien)...
> 
> Pero reitero, que porque pongan algunas tomas que no me gusten no es justificativo de iniciar nada... Yo vi el video y recuerdo que la conclusiòn que hace el expedicionario al final del video es que Perù es un lugar lleno de maravillas y digno de conocerse.


No seas tu mismo, digo no seas ridiculo! Casi todo lo que mostro ese video era falso.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

poroto said:


> Demandarlos porquè? Por mostrar la realidad, o por lo menos una parte de la realidad? Que no te guste es una cosa, pero demandar a una productora por mostrar pobreza en un pais... es ridìculo...
> 
> Y te repito, en el caso del viaje que hicieron por Chile tampoco mostraron las partes màs "fashion". De hecho mostraron algunas partes bastante feas , y tambièn lindos paisajes naturales y construcciones històricas (lo mismo que en al caso peruano, si todo lo que muestra el video no es pobresa y decadencia, se muestran lugares espectaculares tambien)...
> 
> Pero reitero, que porque pongan algunas tomas que no me gusten no es justificativo de iniciar nada... Yo vi el video y recuerdo que la conclusiòn que hace el expedicionario al final del video es que Perù es un lugar lleno de maravillas y digno de conocerse.


Eres otro ignorante que se mete a hablar sandeces aqui, esa realidad que se muestra en el video es de los 90, Lima no se ve asi, hay pobres pero las imagenes de ese video no son reales con el contexto actual de Lima, y que lindo que despues de mostrar gente orinando, perros vagabundos y rateros digan "ay el Perú es lo máximo digno de conocer" claro todos los turistas van a querer conocer el Perú de hecho no? Un pais muestra lo mejor que se puede ofrecer no lo peor que se puede encontrar.

El tema va en que estos videos al ser tan antiguos ya no se deberian propagar de esa manero porque transgiversan la imagen real del país y su proyección como punto turistico.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Primo said:


> todo lo que sea contra Chile porque Lan es de Chile, llega a 10 paginas en el foro, 90% de respuestas de foristas Peruanos y 10% de Chilenos, eso explica que este tema vende en Perú miles de diarios, apuesto a que no pasan 2 meses y va a parecer otra wea (claro wea, si fuera importante cambiaria el tema) contra Chile.
> que el Tema marítimo, la guerra con Ecuador, ahora Lan (miles de veces) que Luchetti, etc etc.


Bueno, no son nuestros amigos, cachai? No hay ninguna razon para serlo. No tenemos porque estar tirando rosas a Chile. 

PD: Aqui no estamos hablando de Chile amiguito, estamos hablando de LAN y de Lonely Planet....asi que sh sh sh...tranquilito.

Pero gracias por contribuir con nuestro foro de todas formas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ignoremos nomas Filter, eso es lo que estoy haciendo. Pronto se cansaran...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

poroto said:


> Pero que verguenza!!! Què pensarà la gente en el exterior? Que en Lima la gente se moviliza en burros???


Si la gente ve esa imagen, va a pensar que Lima es una ciudad pintoresca llena de sorpresas agradables para el turista, porque conocer a Don Quijote en el centro de Lima, es para tomar una foto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter, te repito, por favor ignoremos esos comentarios, para que molestarnos en responder!! PLEASE!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ignoremos nomas Filter, eso es lo que estoy haciendo. Pronto se cansaran...


Se cansara diras, este es el unico idiota que nos esta atacando de esa manera. Por mi que ni vuelva al foro Peruano.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Filter said:


> Se cansara diras, este es el unico idiota que nos esta atacando de esa manera. Por mi que ni vuelva al foro Peruano.


eeeepaaa... te sugiero editar tu comentario. En ningùn momento te he faltado el respeto criaturita...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya no le pienso responder, Lima esta hermosa y lo se porque la he visto y he tendio la dicha de caminar en sus calles.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

J Block said:


> Ignoremos nomas Filter, eso es lo que estoy haciendo. Pronto se cansaran...


Odiame por piedad @JBlock, yo te lo pido
Odiame sin medida ni clemencia
Odio quiero màs que indiferencia
Porque el rencor hiere menos que el olvido...

:cheers:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

poroto said:


> eeeepaaa... te sugiero editar tu comentario. En ningùn momento te he faltado el respeto criaturita...


Yo edito esa palabra que tanto te molesta, si tu borras ese mensaje con el edificio de Lan en Stgo. que has puesto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Deja todo como esta Filter, aunque si quieres edita tu post...por lo demas ni te preocupes!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

poroto said:


> Odiame por piedad @JBlock, yo te lo pido
> Odiame sin medida ni clemencia
> Odio quiero màs que indiferencia
> Porque el rencor hiere menos que el olvido...
> ...


jajaaja


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya fue ya, este tema me ha dejado cansado, nostros como Limeños siempre hay que tratar bien a los turistas, cada vez que un turista sonrie son dos que vendran en el futuro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Asi es! Y ahora no hay que olvidar que los turistas chinos estan llegando en grandes cantidades.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Si que bien x lima... que crece en turismo... ojala que algun dia llege ha ser como el Cusco que x cada dos habitantes de su ciudad hay un turista... todos los dia las calles del cusco parece un desfile de gente de todos los paises


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si!! Me acuerdo cuando la visite, que ciudad tan MAGICA! Claro, Lima no tiene tantos encantos como el Cusco, pero si tiene varios atractivos turisticos, no creo que llegue a ser como el Cusco pero de hecho el turismo puede incrementarse!


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Q circo..


----------



## JAMESCHIL (Mar 30, 2005)

FORISTAS PERUANOS SE PASARON!!!!!!!!! :applause:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

12 paginas...:no:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

JAMESCHIL said:


> FORISTAS PERUANOS SE PASARON!!!!!!!!! :applause:


Ustedes también SE PASARON felicitaciones! :applause:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> 12 paginas...wow...:sigh:


Si pues casi 5 páginas fueron pura explicación repetitiva a cierta gente ignorante, que se mandaba a decir que esto era un acto contra el gobierno chileno, que somos unos nacionalistas, que quemabamos banderas chilenas, la mayor parte de los temas eran cosas que no eran siquiera estaban relacionadas con la empresa Inflight y Lan, entre otras tonterías. Suerte que uno o dos foristas, uno de ellos Bs.Asguy si comprendió nuestra situación y le agradezco la actitud que tomó al final, tras entender nuestras explicaciones.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bueno...la cosa ya se soluciono creo. De lo que se por EXPRESO es que Lan ahora tendra videos hechos de PROMPERU. Buen final....si...si...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> por lo general la gente de raza europea es bastante alta, el latinoamericano promedio es bajo, porque tenemos ascendencia indigena, la mayoria, en mexico tambien hay bastantes chaparritos


Mi tatarabuelo era chino pero era alto...seguro de la parte norte de la China, pues tambien tenia ojos verdes, los cuales todavia rondan por la familia...jeje


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

poroto said:


> Me excita tu avestruz Bajopontino...


Seguro que te excita la punta del pico....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Mi tatarabuelo era chino pero era alto...seguro de la parte norte de la China, pues tambien tenia ojos verdes, los cuales todavia rondan por la familia...jeje


Creo que te equivocas, te referiras tan solo a argentina y el sur de brasil....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Seguro que te excita la punta del pico....


JAJAJAJA Que buena


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Depende ah, ya ke una vez estuve chekeando en la pagina de MSN y decian ke en diciembre del 2003, el promedio de talla de los varones en USA era 5 PIES con 9 pulgadas, ke eso equivale como a 1.76 m. Y yo he ido varias veces a Dallas y Austin en Texas y franco la mayoria de gente ke vi osilarian entre uno 1.75 y 1.80 y mis primos ke viven ahi dicen ke consideran buena talla akel ke mide 6 pies osea como 1.83


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

si es asi, entonces en el peru, el promedio es 1.65, ahora que recuerdo en mi lonsa de cole la mayoria era menos de 1.70....


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Seguro que te excita la punta del pico....


No tontìn... desde la cabecita hasta la ultima de tus plumas...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jeezzzzz.....


----------



## gc_southpacific (Apr 1, 2005)

ah pes, si hablan de tamano, yo mido 1.91 y donde he estado simepre he sido alto


----------



## gc_southpacific (Apr 1, 2005)

por cierto, estab buscando noticias sobre el tema LAN en el comercio y no encontre nada, pero el resto de los peridodicos en linea si tienen bastante informacion , q raro q el comercio no tenga noticias del tema


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah ya nos cagaste a todos en one....

Lalalaralala lalalalala lalalaralala lalalalala JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

poroto said:


> No tontìn... desde la cabecita hasta la ultima de tus plumas...


Y eso que no has visto la entre pierna...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

gc_southpacific said:


> por cierto, estab buscando noticias sobre el tema LAN en el comercio y no encontre nada, pero el resto de los peridodicos en linea si tienen bastante informacion , q raro q el comercio no tenga noticias del tema


el comercio nunca se mete en los porblemas que nombren la palabra chile, ami tambien me llama la atencion, tendra capital chileno?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En la página del comercio si salen noticias relacionadas con Lan y la empresa del video


----------



## gc_southpacific (Apr 1, 2005)

creo q uno de los duenos del comercio esta casado o casada con uno de los accionistas de lan, recuerdo q algo asi fue publicado hace algun tiempo, no se si sea cierto


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si tienes curiosidad aqui salen informes al respecto

http://www.elcomercioperu.com.pe/ediciononline/html/onlPoliticaindex.html


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> En la página del comercio si salen noticias relacionadas con Lan y la empresa del video


pues yo estuve rebuscando en el periodico ayer y hoy y no decian absolutamente nada....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, en 2 dias de ausencia encuentro una biblia de posts aqui..........bueno ya no me otmare la molestia de comentar al respecto porque cada cosa fue bien explicada, yo tambien me senti ofendido con semejante caso!!!!, 
Ya que si de documentales o foros sobre contaminacion y pobreza donde se muestren esas deplorables imagenes se trata, pues con gusto se discute, ya que es el tema, para gente que le interesa el tema con el fin de llegar a algo positivo como alguna solucion.
Si de potenciar turismo se trata, se debe mostrar la mejor cara de uno, ya que la gente que viaja en aviones son en su mayoria interesados en hacer turismo.....
Dos cosas distintas tan faciles de entender.............

Otra cosa, "a palabra necia, oido sordo", una frase tan sabia y dificil para muchos de practicar, pero es muy efectivo !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si tienes razon, todos ya sacamos nuestras conclusiones y caso cerrado...Eso espero


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si tienes razon, todos ya sacamos nuestras conclusiones y caso cerrado...Eso espero


SEEEEE 300 post con este en tres dias... :sleepy:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El foro más polémico se ha vuelto a abrir....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y debe seguir hasta que Lan deje de pasar el video...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pero yo he escuchado que ya lo dejaron de transmitir...


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Eso esta más q claro.. q LAN deje de emitir un video y q lo cambien por uno q les acomode a uds.

Yo estaba opinando de otra cosa, q por un lado nos dicen " Noo, si esto no es con Chile es con LAN".. mientras la Prensa peruana, infantilmente pone videos del mismo cálibre de Santiago haciendose la pregunta q pensariamos nosotros? me parecio muy bajo..

Agarranselas con LAN nomás.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aqui nadie esta hablando de Chile, si la prensa peruana habla de Chile, too bad, nosotros no somos la prensa peruana, somos foristas peruanos. 

Ahora, que un forista hable de Chile, eso es otra cosa, es UN forista, al igual que algunos foristas hablan del Peru negativamente....son unos cuantos nomas, no es TODO el foro.

Saludos!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso si me parece bajo, pero mas bajo me parece que Lan siga pasando los videos...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno nosotros no somos la prensa, y esta mas que claro que nosotros (o al menos yo), no acusamos a Chile como nacion sino a Lan como empresa y también con mas fuerza a DMX por hacer un video de ese tipo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso esta clarisimo, no se quien es el que no entiende?...


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Pero si estoy hablando de la prensa, no se persigan...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No se sorprendan si en dos dias este thread llega a los 1000 posts...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

"DMX music" solo tramitó permiso de filmación en embajada

'Pilot Productions', la empresa que elaboró el ofensivo vídeo sobre el Perú, solicitó hace ocho años los permisos de filmación y de ingreso de material fílmico a nuestro país en la embajada peruana del Reino Unido pero no coordinó con dicha sede diplomática la elaboración del referido material.

Así lo afirmó hoy la embajada peruana en el Reino Unido a través de un comunicado de prensa transmitido por la Cancillería.
La aclaración fue hecha en respuesta al comunicado de la víspera de la empresa "DMX Music", proveedora de material de entretenimiento, quien señaló que la producción del video "Pilot Guide: Perú", se realizó "cercanamente" con la representación diplomática peruana en Londres. 

Agrega que afirmar que este trámite haya implicado la participación de la Embajada en la elaboración de este video, "responde a la misma mala fe de su producción y difusión".


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ha, solo 10 minutos y mas de 10 posts, que record............bueno, polemicen, debatan, pero no peleen!!!


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

YO CREOQ UE SE DEVERIA PONER UNA MULTAZA A LAN, YA LO DIJO AYER MUFARECH, SE PUEDE HACER ALGO POR LO JUDICIAL!!! AHORA ESE VIDEO LO PASARON EN PEOPLE AND ARTS QUE ES DE LA BBC DE LONDRES HACE AÑOS, Y SI PASARON LO PEOR!! AUNQUE ESE EL ESTILO DE L PROGRAMA , PASAR DONDE VA LA GENTE COMUN, BUENO ESOS SITIOS EXISTEN.. ASI QUE NO DEJA DE SER PERU... QUE SE PONGAN LAS PILAS LAS ALCALDIAS TAMBIEN, YA QUE LA MEJOR PROMOCION LA DEBEMOS HACER LOS PERUANOS!!!!!! DAX?


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

*Y bueno, me acabo de enterar recien ahora de este asunto (por este threard)...

Lamentable que una empresa cometa este tipo de negligencias...a mi en realidad me da lo mismo LAN, si la boicotean y no vuela mas en Peru es problema del Sr. Piñera y los peruanos, no me afecta en nada y al 99% de los chilenos tampoco...pero personalmente opino que se exajera bastante, no puede ser que el gobierno peruano le pida explicaciones al gobierno chileno por esto...que va a pasar ahora (?) suspender las negociaciones del TLC (?) no jodan, eso para mi es poca seriedad...repito, muy mal lo que hizo LAN, pero tampoco es para armar semejante histeria...

PD: opinion 100% personal, por favor respeten la*


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Perú no va a suspender el TLC con Chile, el congreso lo ha dejado en claro. No tiene nada que ver, de donde ha salido esto de que el estado Peruano le ha pedido explicaciones al estado Chileno, en ningun diario serio he visto esa noticia. Ya está casi solucionado el asunto, creo que Lan va a emitir videos turisticos de PromPeru por 3 años gratuitamente.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro, nadie le ha pedido explicaciones al gobierno chileno, ya se ha dicho en todos los idiomas que el problema es con LAN


----------

